# What caught your eyes today?



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0991 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

this house is insane


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hong Kong 1960s


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Czech Republic's Proposed Tallest Tower Draws Attention to Climate Change*

A bizarre design for a proposed highrise in Czech Republic echoes the impacts of climate change, and could become the country's tallest skyscraper. Located near Prague's Nové Butovice metro station, the 135-metre-tall tower incorporates a rusted hull into the facade to draw attention to rising sea levels.










The signature shipwreck element of the design cuts through the facade of the building. Draped in plants, the structure symbolizes reclamation of nature in a post-human world. It also has the practical purpose of serving as a pedestal for the rectangular tower block.










The structure's pinnacle, formed by the bow of the ship, frames a viewing area. The building's internal programming will be comprised of multiple uses, including rental apartments, offices and retail space. 

Top Tower would be situated outside the city centre, where the height of tall buildings is restricted. The country's current tallest building, the AZ Tower in Brno, is 111 metres tall.










In the initial phases of the planning process, the project's proponents hope to begin construction by 2021, with completion targeted in 2024.

https://skyrisecities.com/news/2019...-tallest-tower-draws-attention-climate-change


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver Christmas market

Vancouver Christmas Market by Rebecca Bollwitt, on Flickr

Vancouver Christmas Market by Rebecca Bollwitt, on Flickr

Vancouver Christmas Market by Rebecca Bollwitt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

For those thinking only eating meat and eggs can make you big and muscular, watch this documentary and think again.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spinning Chandelier to activate urban space under Granville Street Bridge, Vancouver
*

Spinning Chandelier will rotate twice a day and activate an underused space under the Granville Bridge.

KEVIN GRIFFIN Updated: November 26, 2019












> A massive chandelier that spins twice-a-day is expected to animate an underused urban space beneath the Granville Street Bridge.
> 
> When fully operational, Spinning Chandelier, by Rodney Graham, will light up, drop to its lowest point, start rotating for four minutes, slow down and stop, before rising back under the bridge.
> 
> ...


https://vancouversun.com/news/local...ate-urban-space-under-granville-street-bridge


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yu Xiaofeng warms-up before diving into the freezing Songhua River, where recent temperatures dropped to as low as -20 C in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]





Yu Xiaofeng kicks as she swims on her back in the freezing Songhua River, where recently the temperature dropped to as low as -20 C in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

In the past 26 years, Yu Xiaofeng has never curtailed her daily swim in the Songhua River, even when temperature recently dropped to as low as -20 C in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province.

Yu, 55, a retired civil servant, is famous among winter swim enthusiasts in the city.

"I was born in Harbin and fell in love with swimming in my childhood, but until 1994, I never thought I could swim in the freezing Songhua River," she said. "In the late autumn of that year, I found some of my colleagues swimming in the river and decided to give it a try."

"Because it was not very cold at that time, I finished practice that was quite different from before," she said. "When the weather became gradually cold, I found that I had adapted to the freezing water in the winter."



Yu Xiaofeng playfully leaps into the freezing Songhua River, even as the temperature recently dropped as low as -20 C in Harbin, capital of Northeast China's Heilongjiang province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Traffic in Beijing


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Swimmers in Shenyang, Northeast China's Liaoning province, brave the cold to take a plunge in the city's Beiling Park on Dec 1, 2019. [Photo by Cai Jingyu/For China Daily]



A massive residential building in Kunshan, East China's Jiangsu province, seen on Dec 1, 2019, has generated enormous public interest for its pyramid-like design. [Photo provided to China Daily]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A cartoon themed-subway car livens up commutes in Tianjin on Dec 3, 2019. [Photo/China News Service]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Qizai, a rare brown and white giant panda, is seen at Qinling Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding of Shaanxi Academy of Forestry in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi province, Dec 3, 2019. [Photos/Xinhua]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Members of a cave exploration team investigate a limestone cave in Donglan county, South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region. [Photos by Chen Lixin]





A team of multinational cave experts has discovered a cluster of karst sinkholes in South China's Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region after a week of exploration from Nov 24 to 30.



The 30-member team, which consisted of speleologists and cavers from China, France and Belgium, went through field measurements and finally found two giant karst sinkholes and over a dozen smaller limestone caves in the mountainous Donglan county, Hechi city.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*"Very frustrating": 6 bears euthanized in 2 days in Metro Vancouver
*

1 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

After six bears were euthanized in Port Coquitlam over a two-day period, a spokesperson with the BC Conservation Officer Service (BCCOS) called the whole situation “very frustrating.”

The six bears were part of two separate families: one was a female with one cub, and one was a female with three cubs, according to BCCOS Officer Murray Smith.

Smith told Daily Hive that the first incident took place on Friday, November 29, at 12:30 pm at Fox Street Park in the city, which he described as being behind a Nissan dealership, close to Coquitlam Centre, and bordering the Coquitlam River.


It’s an area that is “pretty common” for bears,” he added. “Because it borders on the river, its always going to be a corridor for wildlife and the key is to have them keep going. The bears come from up in the mountains, down the river, and then they start to keep going, if they find food sources, they start to stay.”

In both cases, the two bear family units had been moving up and down the river, “coming out of the protection of the river area and moving into the urban area” to reach food.

https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/bears-euthanized-metro-vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A staff member shows how to check in by scanning face at a hotel in Xiong'an, north China's Hebei Province, Dec. 10, 2019.(Xinhua/Yin Gang)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Thammasat University welcomes new learning center with Asia's largest rooftop farm:*


> With few green spaces, Bangkok plants Asia's biggest rooftop farm
> 
> Rina Chandran | Reuters | DECEMBER 10, 2019 1:42 PM
> 
> ...





> Source: https://www.facebook.com/Landprocess/posts/2551760071604771, https://www.facebook.com/Landprocess/posts/2542890969158348
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Breeders embrace four six-month-old giant panda cubs to do outdoor exercise at the Chongqing Zoo in southwest China's Chongqing on Dec. 22, 2019. The zoo held on Sunday a half-year-old birthday celebration for the four panda cubs named Shuangshuang, Chongchong and Xixi, Qingqing, which combine to symbolize "double joy and happiness" in Chinese. (Xinhua/Tang Yi)









Four six-month-old giant panda cubs play at the Chongqing Zoo in southwest China's Chongqing on Dec. 22, 2019(Xinhua/Tang Yi)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Workers arrange public rental bikes in order outside a metro station at the Tongzhou district, Beijing, May 23, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


In the recent five years, with the new digital technology, thriving sharing economy and rising environmental awareness, shared bikes and public bikes have gathered strong momentum, marking the return of the "Bicycle Kingdom".



People ride public rental bicycles in the snow in Beijing, Dec 16, 2019. [Photo by Zou Hong/chinadaily.com.cn]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*$11,800 a month and all the BMWs you can drive: Vancouver House condos listed for rent*










VANCOUVER -- For $11,800 a month, the luxury three-bedroom, three-bathroom apartment in Vancouver House could be yours.

Several units in the newly-completed condo tower, which was designed by internationally-renowned architect Bjarke Ingels, have recently been listed on Craigslist. The listings promise would-be renters access to the building's luxurious amenities – including a fleet of brand-new BMWs.

The 49-storey building with a distinctive top-heavy design rising over the Granville Bridge was developed by Vancouver real estate company Westbank. As the project neared completion in 2019, many pre-sale buyers attempted to flip their contracts to buy a completed unit before the building was finished and they were stuck having to pay GST and get financing for a mortgage.

Just two units are currently for sale: a two-bedroom, three-bathroom penthouse for $8.9 million, and a three-bedroom, five-bathroom unit for $6.8 million.

The developer recently unveiled the public art contribution for the project, a $4.8 million chandelier under the Granville Bridge that intermittently spins and lights up....

https://bc.ctvnews.ca/11-800-a-mont...couver-house-condos-listed-for-rent-1.4753369


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*'It resets your brain': Karate devotees hit Vancouver beach for chilly winter session
*










Dozens of karate devotees in Vancouver braved the city's coldest weather of the season Saturday and worked out at English Bay beach, part of a 50-year tradition.

Sensei Akira Sato, who instructs at Shitoryu Satokai Canada in Vancouver, says he brings his students to the beach to throw punches and kicks for an hour each year on the bone-chilling sand.

"It's cold and it's tough, but it builds up a strong spirit," he said.

The challenge has been done in the rain and the snow. For 2020, the temperature hovered around four degrees, but a harsh winter wind made it feel much colder.










Student Mike Nakatsu said the weather is not pleasant, but the challenge is transformative.

"It's just kind of a way to put yourself out of your daily mundane life," he said.

"Sometimes the heart stops, you can't breath, testicles shrink, it gets pretty cold out there, but it resets your brain so you're ready for the next challenge in your life."

The session ended with the students going into the water as waves broke on the beach.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/brit...y-beach-wintertime-karate-vancouver-1.5424056


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMGP9577 by Matt Burt, on Flickr
IMGP9663-Edit by Matt Burt, on Flickr
IMGP9509-Pano-Edit by Matt Burt, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

El deber de un padre by Jon Ander Rabadan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One bird or two birds?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Resemble to an ancient Chinese symbol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It'd be fine as long as he knows how to stop


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

flying ducks orchids


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Sleeping Giant of Spantik Nagar Valley Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan
Credit By Munib Shaikh.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Jonathan is the oldest known living terrestrial animal in the world. He came to life in 1832 and is currently 187 years old. He has lived through WW1 and WW2, the Russian Revolution, seven monarchs on the British throne, and 39 US presidents.









The Love of Wildlife


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Look at its teeth. Lol








u/maraa5, Reddit, 16 June, 2020


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

`"He is 85 and insists on taking his wife’s hand everywhere they go. When he was asked why his wife kept looking away, he responded, “because she has Alzheimer's”. Then he was ask, will your wife worry if you let her go? He then replied, ′′she doesn't remember anything, she doesn't know who I am anymore, she hasn't recognized me for years.” Surprised, I said, “and you have continued to guide her every single day even though she doesn't recognize you?"
The elderly man smiled and looked into my eyes and said, ′′she may not know who I am, but I know who she is, and she is the love of my life”."


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Source: Amazing World


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Czech climber Adam Ondra free-climbing El Capitan in Yosemite National Park. Amazing!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What is something that completely blows your mind?
I found these online today, and can not resist sharing them now.
No more nonsense. Let’s take a look at this.








You might just take this as a painting covered with an air bubble film, as simple as it is.








Yet as a matter of fact, this whole painting, including the bubble film, is simply drawn by hand.








You can literally spot the pencil sketches on the cloth, if you look very carefully.








Let’s take a closer look at the bubbles.








This is paints for real. Not bubble or what.
Source: Darian Mederos on Instagram.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The remains of an Ichthyosaur were uncovered in Rutland, England. Ichthyosaur lived between 250 to 90 million years ago, and could grow to be 13 meters (43 feet) long. The specimen discovered in this photo was 10 meters long, and is the largest discovery of its kind in the U.K.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Freddie Mercury and his proud mama. 1947


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

What Meghan, Harry, Kate and William Might Look Like as Grandparents?
Fans used FaceApp’s ‘age filter’ tool to predict what our favorite glamorous young royals may look like when they are old and gray – and honestly, they still look pretty good!








The quirky app is famed for its funny filters, which allow users to swap genders, shed years, and most recently, add a few decades to their age – with the help of a few wrinkles and gray hair.
Read through to see what happened when Meghan, Harry, Kate and William were run through the app.
Here is Kate Middleton, 40, as we all know and love her: youthful and stunning.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

They still using this classic sewing machine in China.
A tired street tailor by Runen Liu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Volcan Del Fuego & Acatenango Guatemala by Tristan Quevilly, on Flickr


----------

